# Wedding photography/makeup offer



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi guys, I'd just like to let you know about the offer I've put together for the month of February.

Click the link below for more details.

http://www.jmaxphotography.com/?p=1888

If you have any questions please feel free to email me at [email protected]

Thanks,

John


----------

